# Looking for 1tb internal HD



## Jokumar (Nov 22, 2018)

Dear all
My WD 500 gb HD is running out space, and recently it started giving troubles.
I am looking for new 1 Tb HD, which should be stable and reliable with reasonably priced.

My friend suggested me this 
*www.amazon.in/Seagate-BarraCuda-ST...sr=8-2&keywords=1tb+internal+hard+disk+for+pc

How about Toshiba?
*www.amazon.in/Toshiba-Desktop-7200...2858762&sr=8-12&keywords=Toshiba+1TB+Internal

Thanks in advance


----------



## Flash (Nov 22, 2018)

I would suggest to go with either Seagate or WD, to be on the safer side.


----------



## Jokumar (Nov 23, 2018)

Flash said:


> I would suggest to go with either Seagate or WD, to be on the safer side.


thanks


----------



## topgear (Nov 24, 2018)

Toshiba is not bad. Using one 2Tb on desktop for 2 years. So far so good.


----------



## Jokumar (Nov 26, 2018)

topgear said:


> Toshiba is not bad. Using one 2Tb on desktop for 2 years. So far so good.



Still undecided between Seagate/ Toshiba


----------



## topgear (Nov 29, 2018)

get whichever is cheaper. See on my sig - I'm using all kind of HDDs and even used hitachi. Also AFAIK rashi is the RMA partner of Toshiba and they have lots of branches countrywide. Anyway, for 3.5 inch drive my personal preference is WD or toshiba over seagate.


----------



## Jokumar (Dec 4, 2018)

topgear said:


> get whichever is cheaper. See on my sig - I'm using all kind of HDDs and even used hitachi. Also AFAIK rashi is the RMA partner of Toshiba and they have lots of branches countrywide. Anyway, for 3.5 inch drive my personal preference is WD or toshiba over seagate.


Thank you, will go for Toshiba


----------



## CRACING (Mar 22, 2019)

topgear said:


> Toshiba is not bad. Using one 2Tb on desktop for 2 years. So far so good.


Is it P300?

I have spent a week researching on 2tb HDD for my desktop and here is what I have learnt.

WD Green and Blue have been merged and some people say WD blue's quality has degraded lately. Also they are using 5400 RPM spindle for 2TB drives and I prefer 7200 for desktop and 5400 for laptop.

In Seagate Barracuda there are two models; ST2000DM005 and ST2000DM006. Former is again 5400 RPM and readily available in market but latter is hard to find. Whoever has DM06 listed don't have it actually,  instead they will send DM005 stating as similar drive. Also DOM will be 8 to 12 months old.

Toshiba felt better then both of these these popular brands, so settled with Toshiba P300 2TB. It is similar as or updated version of  Toshiba DT01ACA*** Series and Hitachi Deskstar 7K3000 0F12115.

I have ordered Toshiba P300 2TB on kharidiye website for 5k including shipping. Seller doesn't have stock but he will arrange one for me asps. He is nice guy and assured me that the product will be fresh.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Mar 23, 2019)

Nowadays I think it is better to go for a cheap 240gb ssd(like kingston a400 for ~2600) for os/programs & a single 4tb hdd for storage(~8200).


----------



## quicky008 (Mar 29, 2019)

^i bought a wd 2tb blue sometime last year-it worked for 4-5 months and then failed totally unexpectedly.It has since been replaced-now it remains to be seen how long its replacement will last.

And cracing was right-blue and green have indeed merged and now the blue drives (of 2tb and higher)are essentially rebadged 5400 rpm green drives-their quality too seems to have taken a nosedive.


----------



## CRACING (Mar 30, 2019)

Update: The drive (Toshiba 300) was promptly delivered by kharidiye seller and I have been using it since 3 days without any issues.  Drive feels solid and heavy like my WD Black whereas my Seagate 7200.14 is thin and lightweight. As per my research, it has 4 heads and 2 platters. DOM is July 2018 and as per seller, HDD sales have dropped lately so only limited units are being imported and most people go for WD blue drives (eek).

The drive is functioning as it should and I haven't found any bad sectors after full scanning. SMART looks good too. Now moving files and making clones of  important files incase one of the drive fails.  However, I believe this drive is reliable and may be I will buy another one in near future.


----------



## topgear (Apr 5, 2019)

CRACING said:


> Is it P300?
> 
> I have spent a week researching on 2tb HDD for my desktop and here is what I have learnt.
> 
> ...



Thank you for your detailed research ... won't even touch a WD Blue and Congrats on your New Drive.

The seller "kharidiye" is a good seller on amazon and may be next time I'll order from their website directly.


----------



## Jokumar (Jun 13, 2019)

CRACING said:


> Update: The drive (Toshiba 300) was promptly delivered by kharidiye seller and I have been using it since 3 days without any issues.  Drive feels solid and heavy like my WD Black whereas my Seagate 7200.14 is thin and lightweight. As per my research, it has 4 heads and 2 platters. DOM is July 2018 and as per seller, HDD sales have dropped lately so only limited units are being imported and most people go for WD blue drives (eek).
> 
> The drive is functioning as it should and I haven't found any bad sectors after full scanning. SMART looks good too. Now moving files and making clones of  important files incase one of the drive fails.  However, I believe this drive is reliable and may be I will buy another one in near future.


Hi,
Delta peripherals is offering Toshiba 1 TB HD for ₹2900/-, is it ok to buy?


----------



## topgear (Jun 22, 2019)

The price is attractive. But before placing order ask them the import / manufacturing date of the product


----------



## sumit05 (Jun 22, 2019)

Get this WESTERN DIGITAL DESKTOP HARD DRIVE 1TB BLUE (WD10EZEX)


----------



## topgear (Jun 23, 2019)

Jokumar said:


> Hi,
> Delta peripherals is offering Toshiba 1 TB HD for ₹2900/-, is it ok to buy?



Could not find the link on their website. Where did you get the link or you went to the shop ?


----------



## TigerKing (Sep 29, 2019)

Can anyone provide me link for 1tb internal 3.5" HDD from Seagate and WD, Amazon, Flipkart etc?

I found many products under different cashe size different prices different model names.?

Which will be better.. for below config, no gaming, normal use..

i5 7500
Gigabyte 250m d3h
Zotac Gtx 1060 6gb amp GPU

Earlier used 2tb wd hdd (dead now) (no warranty) (bad sectors etc)
Purchased this WD Blue Hard Drive 2 TB WD20EZRZ-00Z5HB0

Also suggest SSD around 200GB, value for money.
What are the chances that it will last long?? What needs to done to keep SSD safe and in better condition and use for more than 5-8 years?

What about hybrid hdd?


----------



## whitestar_999 (Sep 29, 2019)

I recommend not to buy internal hdd online,reason being internal hdd is delicate & handling of courier used by fk/amazon is not good enough.Even a little rough handling may result in bad sectors developing after months of usage if you are unlucky so better buy internal hdd offline only.I even recommend delicate handling for buying from offline shop like carrying hdd within some newspaper wrapped around it & keeping in a backpack with front & back of hdd again cushioned by something like a book/clothes & using a mode of travel with not much disturbances.e.g.prefer car over bike,smooth road over rough road etc.

Do not buy any hybrid hdd,they are not worth it in today's time.

Kingston A400 240gb costs 2400 on onlyssd,if you want a better ssd then you can buy crucial MX500 250gb ssd for 3200 on onlyssd. All ssd come with TBW endurance limit which is basically the amount of data in TB that can be written to ssd(ssd will work even after crossing this limit but warranty covers years/this TBW limit which ever is earlier). Kingaton A400 240gb has 3 years warranty/80TBW while crucial MX500 250gb has 5 years warranty/100TBW. It is recommended to leave ~15% of usable ssd space empty for good performance(usable space is always smaller than stated capacity as usual).

You will not cross TBW limit on ssd unless you run torrents regularly for downloading on ssd(only scenario I can think of for a typical user) or copy paste 50GB+ files daily on ssd or do some intensive database operation that requires lots of writing operations on ssd. For reference my laptop has only 4gb ram & I use browser with dozens of tabs open so my ram usage is almost always around 70% because of which there are a lot of page file writes on my ssd & despite of that my ssd has used ~4TB of TBW limit in 1 year.If my laptop had 8gb of ram then my usage would probably be half of it.


----------



## TigerKing (Sep 29, 2019)

Thanks for the info..
If i buy crucial MX500 250gb then TBW or DWPD limit will be issue for me?
1. What about torrent software installed on SSD and downloading files on HDD?
And browsing + downloading not more than 20GB data daily?
2. There is one mapping software I use Hexagon GeoMedia Viewer, which takes almost 10-15 min time to load maps stored on old drive (wd blue 2tb 5400rpm 64mb cache), (like Google map for Mumbai area only in Default map type, map data stored on drive, approx 1GB size maps), SSD endurance limit for this usage??
Other than these browsing with 20 tabs and nothing more
No games and All.

One thing i not understood
"All ssd come with TBW endurance limit which is basically the amount of data in TB that can be written to ssd(ssd will work even after crossing this limit but warranty covers years/this TBW limit which ever is earlier).
Warranty?

What if i purchase from online computer shop like PrimeABGB or MDComputers?

There is tbw is also there for HDD also, so should i give importance to it only for SSD?


----------



## whitestar_999 (Sep 29, 2019)

For typical users TBW is more than enough,DWPD is for those who intend to write data almost equal to drive size in a day quite often.

Torrent software writes to download location so only that matters & not from where it is run.

Anything loading means read operation so no relation with TBW as nothing is written to ssd.

SSD comes with both,warranty & TBW limit,& condition is whichever is earlier. MX500 250 gb has 5 years warranty & 100TBW limit so suppose if you write 110TB data to it in 3 years then your warranty is over.

TBW for hdd doesn't mean anything in practical terms.It is just a tactic by hdd manufacturer to avoid warranty claims as more TBW hdd are usually enterprise hdd which are much costlier than regular hdd.If you are not unlucky then even a regular hdd will last much longer than officially stated TBW for it.


----------



## TigerKing (Sep 29, 2019)

Last questions..
Delicate handling needed for SSD? While buying offline?
It's said that they are robust to shakes and drops.

What Care needs to be taken for SSD overall after installing Windows or into system??

Afaik defragmentation of SSD will reduce life.
So what about automatic defragment option in windows.

Thank you again.

If you have any thorough article link about caring SSD and HDD both, will be helpful..

Also any best discounted site for crucial mx500 250GB?


----------



## whitestar_999 (Sep 29, 2019)

ssd are basically only chips in an enclosure so much more resistant to shocks/rough physical handling etc. Never do any manual defragmentation on ssd,just let windows take care of it. Just install crystaldisk info/ssd manufacturer utility & keep an eye on TB written to ssd.





Crystaldiskinfo screenshot of my ssd:
First highlighted one is life timer(I call it this but technically there is no name for it). Out of 100,86 remaining & 14 used means 14% of TBW is used(for crucial this parameter may be displayed differently). Next one is universal though,it is total host writes & its value is ~4TB till now & my ssd TBW limit is 30TBW so effectively I have used ~(4/30)=13% which is very close to life timer.

As for taking care of ssd,like I said earlier just leave ~10-15% of usable space empty & let windows take care of it automatically. For hdd,there is nothing much except for the usual defragmentation.Taking regular backup of anything important applies to both hdd & ssd as neither of them is 100% data loss proof. For ssd you can take note that it is not recommended to keep them turn off for more than 5-6 months continuously as it may result in some data corruption.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Sep 29, 2019)

TigerKing said:


> Also any best discounted site for crucial mx500 250GB?


Check this: *geek.digit.in/community/threads/de...our-findings-here.152426/page-90#post-2372024


----------

